# Cat pushing toys inder furniture not by chance!



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Maybe some of you know this, but I just figured it out...

It is not by accident that our (my) cat has all his toys end up under the refrigerator or other toy. Think about it, every time you throw the toy to one end of the room he brings it right back to the piece of furniture, or in my case the refrigerator, to knock it underneath.

Then I realized, he likes it there because it's fun to bat at and try to get to it. But his pea-brain doesn't realize that once it goes there he can't reach it to get it out.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha used to play kitty hockey in the kitchen with the dangley piece of plastic form a gallon milk jug, I wondered where they disappeared to until I had to move the fridge and discovered about 50 of them.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When the movers cleaned my apartment last week they found a brown lunch sack worth of toys. When they stopped by to get paid they delivered them. 

All were under the stove, fridge and behind the washer/dryer.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

MowMow said:


> found a brown lunch sack worth of toys...All were under the stove, fridge and behind the washer/dryer.


When my ex and I finally do move into separate places, I'm pretty sure that we'll find two or three brown sacks worth of toys under our fridge and stove. Luckily, the washer and dryer are out in the attached garage.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

They're cats, they're not Einsteins.:wink:


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> They're cats, they're not Einsteins.:wink:


I think mine hide them to just see how long it takes me to find them and think this very thing about us.. "they're people, not cats. so be gentle" or in the case of mine "push it under there, bet you a catnip mouse she doesn't find it before Christmas"


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

We have that problem too! Everytime I move a lounge, I find toy mice under it. Same as the cupboard we have in the bathroom. I have not moved the fridge in the year and a half we've been here so I'm guessing there'll be lots of surprises under that. Silly kitties.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Under my couch is a whole bunch of my kitty's toys and also (recently) some Christmas ornaments! When I take them out, they will finish back there within minutes! Playfull kitty!rcat


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Ahhhh They are creating a little POW camp under the fridge. Have you received the ransom note yet?


----------



## KierstenKitten (Dec 13, 2011)

Guess my cats are a blessing in their own right; when they shove a toy under furniture inadvertantly, they come yelling to mom or dad until we go get their toy out from under whatever they shoved it under. I think they enjoy seeing us grab a fly-swatter and press our face to the floor in an attempt to find whatever object has been shoved under the stove, fridge, bookshelf or desk.


----------



## Minsc (Dec 12, 2011)

I see my cats were not the only ones who chased milk and juice caps under the fridge and stove. Lol.


----------

